# Any tips/advice for visa interview at the US Consulate Sydney?



## OzinMI (Apr 19, 2011)

My green card interview at the US Consulate in Sydney is scheduled for this month. Horray!! 

I must've re-read the how to "prepare for your interview" checklist 100 times now, but I keep thinking I've forgotton something obvious....maybe it's just my nerves playing up.

So far I'm going to bring:
-Passport
-Birth Certificate
-Police Record
-Marriage Certificate (I married a US citizen)
-US sized photographs
-Medical report
-emails/photos
-letter of appointment
-copies of DS-230

Is there anything I've missed? I've read in books that you need to bring receipts that the fees have been paid. Is this necessary? It's all been paid through a US based lawyer.

Many thanks  Any suggestions much appreciated.


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

If you have access to the receipts or copies - please bring them. 
Remember - no cell phones. Be yourself, answer questions but do not reinvent the wheel. Eat something before you go. I am not sure you can bring water with you. Good luck!!!


----------



## miss omy (Feb 9, 2010)

receipts and just be yourself

I've seen someone denied because they didn't have the receipt from the post office for the visa fee.
if you're telling the truth you've got nothing to hide

oh and don't speak at the top of your lungs- everyone can hear your business- Ive heard so many aussies ramble on about why they're moving to the states.


Not too sure about how it works when you marry an american -but my friend (aus) married her husband (american) in vegas and moved to LA- they had all sorts of dramas getting her green card- they were going to make her stay at home in australia for an extended amount of time. They had to get lawyers involved.


----------



## OzinMI (Apr 19, 2011)

Many thanks for the tips 

I took the long route. Married in the US then came back to Australia (alone) to wait it out. So glad the day has finally come!! Yay!


----------



## OzinMI (Apr 19, 2011)

I'm happy to report that my visa interview went well. Horray!

I brought copies of everything with me...just incase. The things they asked me for were:
-Passport
-Medical
-Appointment letter
-Express post bag
-US sized passport photo 

I noticed on the signs that people applying for Non-immigrant visas needed to have their passports, forms, post office reciepts for the fees and express post bags out and ready to be handed over.

I'm sooooo happy. Now for the packing!


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

OzinMI said:


> I'm happy to report that my visa interview went well. Horray!
> 
> I brought copies of everything with me...just incase. The things they asked me for were:
> -Passport
> ...


Congratulations!
Pack light:>) I found lists of "must have", "would like to have", "oh well" made it easier.


----------

